
US money supply plunges at 1930s pace as Obama eyes fresh stimulus - gibsonf1
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/economics/7769126/US-money-supply-plunges-at-1930s-pace-as-Obama-eyes-fresh-stimulus.html
======
rfreytag
Bring back M3 reporting by the Fed. Everyone should be able to get this
measure at the same time and for free.

But for now we can use: [http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data/money-
supply-chart...](http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data/money-supply-
charts)

